# Merle Masters?



## Jamie123321 (Jan 30, 2012)

Got a email from these guy advertising puppies 
Email came out of nowhere just wondering if anyone heard of it Merle Masters Pit Bulls Kennels
(EDIT we don't allow external site links to crap places)
Merle and Black Pit Bull Puppies at play - YouTube
Link to the puppies

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Apbt are not merle. Merle is a fault.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Lol! Yeah those are mixed breed dogs with hung papers. Stay away!!!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

APBR is a joke registry. Merle is a gimmick promoted by backyard breeders. Stay away!


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

Run, and don't look back....unless of course you want a faulty mutt....

There is no Merle Pitbull.


----------



## Jamie123321 (Jan 30, 2012)

Already have my mutt.lol







Old pic but the only one I have 
I've been shopping around for a puppy reading about them 
Just wanted to know if anyone knew about Merle

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

Here is the ADBA word on merle. http://www.adbadog.com/p_pdetails.asp?fspid=73

The Position Of The American Dog Breeders Association Inc. On The Merle Color Pattern

**** The merle gene has existed in the history of ADBA registered dogs, *but breeders who used the dogs for their historic 'genetic task', found there were genetic flaws with dogs that have this color pattern.* _*These dogs were culled*_, and *not* used as breeding stock. The ADBA recognized the fact that dogs with this merle color pattern were present in the breed, but they were not identified as 'merle'. Most breeders described this color pattern as spotted, mottled or incorrectly as brindle. In 2001, with the development of ADBA's "ACCEPTED TERMS TO DESCRIBE COLORS", the term 'merle' was added to more correctly identify this color pattern.

**** Because of the popularity of the breed and loss of 'genetic task', *we have noticed a trend to develop innovations within the breed for marketing purposes. *We are finding that the once rare 'merle' color pattern is being sought after and bred for. We feel that this can be detrimental to the soundness of the breed as a whole in the light of current research which links the merle color pattern genetically with health defects.

**** It has been rumored that *irresponsible breeders* striving to create a new designer color 'to market',_* have gone so far as to cross other breeds into their American Pit Bull Terriers to produce the merle color pattern in their lines.*_ Because of this, the merle color pattern, which was _*once rare because of genetic health flaws that are associated with this gene*_, are showing up in our breed.

**** It is every breeder's responsibility to breed animals that reflect breed type and soundness of health and structure. It would be irresponsible to breed to a dog that does not possess these essential attributes. Because of the history of our breed as being a peformance dog, the American Pit Bull Terrier has developed into one of the soundest of dog breeds. This is due to the fact that dogs with genetic flaws could not perform their 'genetic task' except with great handicap. We must at all costs, maintain the breed's stable temperment, and be diligent in our selection of brood stock. This will insure that future owners of the American Pit Bull Terrier have a dog with minimal genetic health problems, so the future enjoyment of this breed will be insured.

**** The American Dog Breeders Association Inc. is committed to the betterment of the breed and the promotion of the positive aspects of the American Pit Bull Terrier. Because this is our pledge to owners and breeders of ADBA registered dogs, we have no recourse but to close registration privileges to American Pit Bull Terriers identified as having the merle color pattern. As of February 21, 2005 single registration of dogs with the merle color pattern will no longer be accepted. The registration status of merle dogs already in the studbook will not be affected. We will be conducting an investigation into the pedigrees of dogs described as merle in our registry to find where in the dog's parentage this color pattern came from or if the color pattern has been incorrectly identified. Any questions arising from these investigations will be handled on an individual basis. The registration of merle puppies in a litter from ADBA registered dogs with the breeding date after February 21, 2005 will no longer be accepted. Litter registration of non affected pups from registered dogs containing the merle color pattern can continue to be registered, as the merle gene being dominant will always be expressed and can be identified. It is our recommendation that all merle pups born in a litter should be spayed or neutered and placed in pet homes only. Full disclosure of the potential health problems that can result in these dogs, should be made to their pet owners.

**** The purpose of the conformation shows is the selections of quality brood stock. Conformation judges are selected for their knowledge and years of experience in judging breed type, correct temperment and physical soundness in the breed. In the past, dogs of all colors were considered equal in the show ring. With the information that we now have concerning the genetic issues with dogs possessing the merle gene, we will be instructing conformation judges to consider the merle color pattern a serious fault, in the category of 'Over All Appearance'.

***** With this position and new information to the fancy, we know responsible breeders will take every measure to rid this genetic flaw from our breed's gene pool.*


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

I am disgusted that these people have something even though its generations down from mine this is why the breeder of their male I will NEVER work with again I can't believe he sold to people like this. He breeds and then sells everything there is no culling and he will generally sell to anyone. But, of course I'm the shitty person(another story for another time). UGH!! This just reminded me of a situation I thought I would never bring up again. 

Merle Masters male unfortunately is not paper hung but, their female DEFINITELY HUNG!!! Anything with merle in it or popping out merle pups somewhere there is hung papers all of which are in the females ped on that site. 


(to clarify the male on that site is blue without the merle gene)


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

MSK, sorry to hear that this brings up a bad memory. 

I am surprised that as the master the site owner claims to be, there are so many typos on his site. 

I was relieved however to see that he was not breeding double merles. Well not yet anyway.


----------



## Jamie123321 (Jan 30, 2012)

Sorry to bring up bad memories
Is this the same color as the catahoula cur?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Jamie123321 said:


> Sorry to bring up bad memories
> Is this the same color as the catahoula cur?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


They look a lot like Catahoula's.

I have read mixed reviews about the Catahoula.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That dude bothers the crap out of me. We got into it on an APBT/AmBully education and discussion board on FB. Can't stand him.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I agree about this Facebook idiot. He pops in and thinks he is the shit. Why so many people refuse to see the truth behind Merle blows my mind. He refuses to listen and reason and understand basic genetics in regards to Merle. All he is doing is hurting the breed more and gaining followers k his ass backward way of thinking about it n

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Seeing the truth in merles is liek seeing the truth in blues... cant make miney if you tell the truth about the breedings....


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I made a really great pic to illustrate how light/shadows and lack of color in a photo can really affect the apearence of color/coat paterns on dogs for when they bring up Goldie. Give me a few mins to upload  I should go back and screen shot that convo for you guys it's pretty crazy. That dude is crazy, we posted a pic of Goldie after pups and he's trying to say that JP owned two dogs named Goldie but one was spelled Goldy, and the pedigree online for her is not her ped.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Is that Ken Blueswagger on f b?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO Carrie, it's funny you asked :rofl: it's actually not Ken his name is Merle Masters on FB too, but I've been calling him baby Ken for the last 3 weeks :rofl:


----------



## TedH71 (Jun 13, 2011)

Definitely catahoula/pit bull crosses. I run catahoulas on hogs. The crosses of the two breeds are one of the frequently bred hog dogs for hog dog hunters.


----------

